# ANOTHER Primus Wahoo!!



## JD7.62

Primus member Blackjeep is on his way to Broxsons to weigh ANOTHER WAHOO for Team Primus!! He and Ginzu went out today and were heading in when that wind picked up and blackjeep scored! 

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Donnie24

Cant wait to see the pics man! You guys are killing it this year man! :thumbup: Did he get it on video too?


----------



## Stressless

Cool - Laucnhed from the same place with two other guys - one rolled in the surf at launch so we just stayed close - Bait was heavy in close got a king that will make the leader board (Yak Div) of the Pensacola Rodeo. Was gonna hang aaround for the those two but needed to take off. Scales don't open until 12 at Flounders - did Garret sign up? Only one 'hoo on the board at 16#. 

OBTW last night was GREAT!!

Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## JD7.62

None of us signed up for the Rodeo. I personally didnt even know there was a kayak division!! Fish was 44-45" I believe.


----------



## JD7.62

Pic added.


----------



## need2fish

Dang - great job Garrett! Looks sloppy out there.


----------



## chaps

Incredible! It looks like it got rough out there.... Great catch


----------



## Chris V

That's freakin awesome! You guys are on a roll


----------



## JD7.62

Chris, you need to come to my place one evening so you can crash and get up early with us one morning and show us how its done!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

You guys are always crushing it!!!


----------



## GatorBane

WOW! That thing is LIT UP! Zebra Stripes!


----------



## Blake R.

Unreal. Gotta think of a new way to say awesome fish, say it to y'all a lot.


----------



## froglegs

Nice


----------



## Ginzu

It was a pretty awesome day for us out there. All in all we caught seven species; King Mack, Shark, Red Snapper, Mangrove, Grouper, Mahi, and of course the Hoo'. Except the part where the Gulf turned into a big friggin washing machine. We were hightailing it in, when the Hoo grabbed his duster rig and made like a banshee. That thing was zipping around like crazy. Combine that with the waves and wind and it was probably the most entertaining fight I have watched in awhile. Grats to my boy! I'll be your photographer any day, lol.


----------



## Squid

Very Nice! Beautiful looking fish!


----------



## lowprofile

so thats who that is. 

nice wahoo!


----------



## PAWGhunter

Good one! Contrats


----------



## ARslinger

that wahoo isnt real.......... j/p! damn that fish is beautiful. im so jealous to say the least! good job fellas


----------



## J.Roberts

Thats a beautiful fish! Nice job


Caught em on a duster with a cigar?


----------



## yakntat

I knew your day was coming Garrett!! Now I wish i would have got out of bed this morning. Congrats and enjoy the glory!


----------



## Jason

Dern!!!! DANG!!!! Geeeeezzzzzzummmmmm!!!! I would be hesitant to go out in my boat much less a yak!!!! AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Insane!!!


----------



## Ginzu

J.Roberts said:


> Thats a beautiful fish! Nice job
> 
> 
> Caught em on a duster with a cigar?


He got it on a big sardine on a duster. It was spinning and almost skidding across the top of the water due to the current pushing us so hard.


----------



## Kayak Rookie

You guys keep adding fish to everyone's bucket list!!!


----------



## BlackJeep

Guess I better chime in here... fish was 47" and about 18-19 lbs. It was zipping around pretty good for a while but didn't make any crazy long runs. I was starting to sense it might be something hoo-tiful from all the crazy fast zigzags or a spastic king and then I caught some blue when it buzzed under the yak. I soon got a broadside view and could see the stripes and called out Wahoo to Ginzu who was waiting to hear just that. I gaffed him and the gaff slipped out of my hand but I was able to just grab it and pull him in just as flipper popped up nearby. Exciting couple of minutes!

Also caught 2 good red snapper and nice mangrove. 

Coming in was like riding a series of surfing waves and the surf zone was pretty unorganized (thankfully). I bailed from the yak about 25ft from shore and nearly ripped my shorts getting caught on the yak. Didn't realize the water was over my head too, so I was almost under the yak for a second. I love it! TEAM PRIMUS!


----------



## Blake R.

I know there's a video! Y'all are holding out on us!


----------



## Ginzu

Blake R. said:


> I know there's a video! Y'all are holding out on us!


No video. In the conditions, I was more worried about safety and never turned on the gopro. By the time he realized it was a Hoo, the fight was over. At least I got some good hero shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blake R.

Little bit sad, but glad y'all got the fish and got in safely.


----------



## dthomas142

Very nice job fellas! Good teamwork, and pics. Way to make it look easy in some dicey conditions!


----------



## BlackJeep

J.Roberts said:


> Thats a beautiful fish! Nice job
> 
> 
> Caught em on a duster with a cigar?


About half the bait I caught this morning were sardines and the one I got the wahoo on was freaking big. He was probably dead by that point, but I figured the flashy sides would help in the dirty water out there. My stinger didn't make it to the dorsal fin but in one of my pics I can see my stinger is buried inside the wahoo's mouth.


----------



## Ardiemus

Give props where props are due. Well done man. My Cobia was no wahoo but its nice to catch a new species in the yak. What a rush. Biggest reason why salt water fishing is infinitely better than freshwater. You never know what your going to get. Well done and glad to see the water was so calm for you!


----------



## J.Roberts

BlackJeep said:


> About half the bait I caught this morning were sardines and the one I got the wahoo on was freaking big. He was probably dead by that point, but I figured the flashy sides would help in the dirty water out there. My stinger didn't make it to the dorsal fin but in one of my pics I can see my stinger is buried inside the wahoo's mouth.


Awesome job man! Sounds like a rush!
Thanks for the info.


----------



## kandv2000

Never caught one inside of 20 miles, and you yak guys are killing them. Good Job!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Outstanding job guys!


----------



## Hobart

Congrats that is awesome !


----------



## Stressless

BlackJeep said:


> Guess I better chime in here... ... I gaffed him and the gaff slipped out of my hand but I was able to just grab it and pull him in just as flipper popped up nearby. Exciting couple of minutes!
> 
> Also caught 2 good red snapper and nice mangrove.
> 
> Coming in was like riding a series of surfing waves and the surf zone was pretty unorganized (thankfully). I bailed from the yak about 25ft from shore and nearly ripped my shorts getting caught on the yak. Didn't realize the water was over my head too, so I was almost under the yak for a second. I love it! TEAM PRIMUS!


...and that, right there, is why I go... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ginzu

Stressless said:


> ...and that, right there, is why I go... :thumbsup:


Yep. Some may call us crazy, but I wouldn't do it any other way :thumbup:


----------



## lowprofile

look at that wave behind him...


----------



## BlackJeep

A few more pictures...


----------



## lowprofile

you said 47"? that thing looks huge in comparison to my 45" king! did you get a weight or just guess?


----------



## BlackJeep

It was 47". We weighed it on a flat scale. I'm not sure I trust the reading but it said 18 or 20 lbs depending on whether we tared the scale before weighing it. I don't remember if we did.


----------



## Ginzu

lowprofile said:


> look at that wave behind him...


You have no idea, lol. Shit got real out there in a New York minute. Not the worst we have faced, but as you can see in the other pics no sane person would have launched in that.


----------



## lowprofile

Ginzu said:


> You have no idea, lol. Shit got real out there in a New York minute. Not the worst we have faced, but as you can see in the other pics no sane person would have launched in that.


i know... i was out there too.  it was a washing machine with white water coming over the sides of the PA from both directions and rain from above for a bit. pics never do the weather justice.


----------



## BlackJeep

A couple more pics I forgot I took...


----------

